# emperor's R34 GT-R



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

For some reason, my laptop doesn't allow me to load pictures up on imageshack and similar sites, so I'll give you the link to the pictures:

Tom's Blog: GodziRRA complete Shoot

and also try this

luxembourg’s finest monkeymagic's blog

Thanks to Tom and Bob!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I need to get that bonnet for my gtr, sweet pics


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That looks fantastic, loving the bonnet , just brillaint with clear lacker:bowdown1:
If you need any feedback for further mods, just let me know, will give you some good ideas that will empty your pockets . .lol

Best R34 GTR in Luxembourg.:smokin:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, that does look nice


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Very niccccceeeeeeeeeee.:thumbsup:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

is it a genuine Nismo hood? if not what brand and how is the fitting?


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you very much gtrlux!  And my pockets are already empty, 3 cars cost a lot of money...  But you can be sure, that I'll contact you if there's something I need!

The bonnet is not a Nismo item, it's a copy and it was already fitted when I bought the car. Don't know about the brand... Fitting is ok, it's more like a motorsport bonnet, not a show bonnet if you understand what I mean


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Cracking 34!:thumbsup:


----------



## Starbuck (Mar 4, 2010)

Really nice pics. Seen the car in person. Sweet built, just need different rims in my opinion. 
And should you be unable to afford at some point, I´d be glad to take it off your hands. :chuckle:
Cheers m8


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

Indeed very nice pics, me like the CF lip!)


----------



## Ok`n (May 30, 2008)

One of the best looking R34`s i ever seen!!:bowdown1:


----------



## Oridori (Jul 16, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> That looks fantastic, loving the bonnet , just brillaint with clear lacker:bowdown1:
> ...
> 
> Best R34 GTR in Luxembourg.:smokin:


I have to agree with you on this. It's even more menacing when you see the car in your rear view mirror while driving on the road and there's no R34 over here that comes close apart from Knalla's R34 V-Spec II Nür! :bowdown1:


----------



## gorsey (Jun 30, 2009)

amazing...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Oridori said:


> I have to agree with you on this. It's even more menacing when you see the car in your rear view mirror while driving on the road and there's no R34 over here that comes close apart from Knalla's R34 V-Spec II Nür! :bowdown1:


You mean the black Nuer with low milage? . . . brilliant car, remembering when I bought it in Tokyo in 2008.


----------



## Oridori (Jul 16, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> You mean the black Nuer with low milage? . . . brilliant car, remembering when I bought it in Tokyo in 2008.


Yes, that's the one! I think it has covered something like 7-8k miles in total up til today. Still looking like it's just come out of the the factory. That was one hell of a good find :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Oridori said:


> Yes, that's the one! I think it has covered something like 7-8k miles in total up til today. Still looking like it's just come out of the the factory. That was one hell of a good find :thumbsup:


Yep there where and are not many sub 10000km Nuers out there anymore . . . the only problem is that if he drives the car much, it will no more be a sub 10000km Nuer anymore . . .lol:chuckle:

Collectors car anyway for the garage and a meeting here or there only.


----------



## Oridori (Jul 16, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> Yep there where and are not many sub 10000km Nuers out there anymore . . . the only problem is that if he drives the car much, it will no more be a sub 10000km Nuer anymore . . .lol:chuckle:
> 
> Collectors car anyway for the garage and a meeting here or there only.


That's exactly what he does :chuckle: Car sits in a garage in a permabag as far as I know


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and yes it's true, his car sits in a permabag, i've seen it! :chuckle: But honestly, I would do the same if I had one like that...


----------

